# Lighting recommendations for UNS 90L Ultra Clear Rimless Aquarium (21 GAL)



## Freebackrubs (Jul 18, 2018)

I've been shopping around for about a week and at this point I feel as if I've gave myself too many options. The dimensions of the tank are 35.4x11.8x11.8 and the plants I'll be most concerned about in the setup is the carpet of Monte Carlo and a patch of Super Reds in the back. I've kinda narrowed it down to a couple of Asta 20s but I'm not sure if they produce enough light but then again it is a rather shallow tank. I've also like Fluval's 3.0 and its features but one of the main reasons I went with a long, shallow tank is for the above view, so that behemoth will most definitely block quite a bit of it. Another route I'm interested in is DIY with a SANSI 40W Daylight LED Plant Light Bulb, Full Spectrum Ceramic LED Grow Light Blub or two. Any thoughts?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

AFAICT Asta 20's are more reef centric.. and specs are, frankly , confusing:


> Wattage Rating: 48w
> Actual Wattage: 12~16watt(Light intensity can be dimmed to 0%)


 ??????

16 3W diodes run at 1 W???



> CH1: 4pcs Blue led;
> -CH2: 4pcs White led;
> -CH 3: 4pcs Royal Blue led;
> -CH4: Red+Green+Blue+UV (UV led looks dim, but it is normal)


Freshwater.. all cool whites:
https://www.amazon.com/Aquarium-Pla...s=Shenzhen+KOTO+Electronic+Technology+Co.,Ltd



> Actual power: 50w
> Voltage: 110VAC, 36V DC(for 110v circuit only)
> LED Number: 144pcs


Crazy strong for your tank (x2) and not dimmable.. (possibly)

This would be more fun and "some" headroom..
https://www.amazon.com/MICMOL-Aquar...F8&qid=1531935007&sr=8-1&keywords=MICMOL&th=1



> Planted:
> 84pcs White - CN 1
> 60pcs White - CN 2
> 24pcs Royal Blue - CN 2
> ...


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

SBReef Light Freshwater Basic

https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-plant-lights/21-basic-fresh-water-plant-led-light.html











Here's mine.. Same tank like yours with SBReef Light Freshwater Basic.. =)


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

Not that I think it's a bad suggestion but if the fluval 3.0 is too obtrusive...


----------



## frog111 (Feb 13, 2006)

I’ve used those Sansi bulbs over a 140 tall. For your tank, one suspended high enough could work.


----------

